# Hello, devastated newbie



## Lilies (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi, i was diagnosed three days ago and am reeling. Had had a routine blood test and got summoned to the out of hours gp service where i was told i was type 2. Next day straight to my GP, put me on Melformin, 1 a day for 4 days then up to 2 then another blood test. 
Totally devastated but also blaming self for binge eating over the years. Now thrown by all the information out there, worried about what i can and cant eat etc. have ordered the first year diabets book off amazon to get me started.
Funny thing is i felt ok if a bit tired on wednesday when my reading was through the roof, since trying to eat low GI much more tired, although in peaks and troughs and blurry vision.
Due to go to France end of July, dreading it now, how will i cope?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Lilies, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your diagnosis  There can be a lot to take in at the beginning, but you've made a good mood by ordering the Gretchen Becker book - and by joining here! You will be feeling up and down at the moment, partly from the shock and upset, but also because you have begun to make major changes to your diet and exercise, and you are now on medication which will probably give side-effects for the first week or two - things will improve as your body and brain adapt 

Try not to feel guilty or dwell on the past, instead look forward to a new, healthier you, determined to improve on those bad habits that you may have fallen into. Many people find they become much happier and healthier because of the need to take better care of themselves, so there is much hope to be had. You will be surprised at how quickly you pick things up, but if anything puzzles or concerns you, just let us know and there will always be someone who can reassure you or share their own experiences. And you WILL be able to enjoy your holiday in July, so please continue to llok forward to it!


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Lilies and welcome


----------



## Twinkle (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Lilies

I could have written your post, I know how you feel as will lots of people here.  I'm only around 4 weeks from that first blood test myself and feel/have felt all the emotions and symptoms you're experiencing.

I just wanted to say please don't worry about your holiday - I went away last week with family and friends and was also worried as it was so soon after diagnosis.  However, it all went really well - I had a couple of 'power naps' which helped on the odd afternoon, and the travelling was quite tiring so possibly don't plan too much for the day of your arrival.  Sunshine made me feel quite alot better though, so I will keep my fingers crossed that you have lovely weather!

I still had a few drinks too after checking with my nurse - I am also on Metformin and was on 2 tablets a day when I went away so the same as you.  My dilemma was more that I didn't want to blow the healthy eating efforts I'd made for the 2 weeks before I went, but I've come home to find I didn't gain any weight back (woop!).  Are you in a hotel or self catering?  I could do with a fortnight being catered for - I'm a good cook but I'm finding the 'effort' of planning and cooking 3 meals a day a bit of a bind at the moment!

Good luck and keep posting, the people seem very lovely and genuinely caring.

Jane x


----------



## Mark T (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Lilies


----------



## Copepod (Jun 5, 2011)

Enjoy your holiday - by end July, you'll have begun to understand how certain foods and situations affect you. Holiday will give lots of scope for researching French wines / beers / brandy / soft drinks.

You will have to declare type 2 diabetes to your travel insurance company, whether or not you have already arranged cover. 

Plus, like anyone heading from UK to France, you should apply for a EHIC (European Health Insurance Card)  if you haven't got one already - link here http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/EHIC/Pages/Introduction.aspx (click on dark grey Applying and renewing tab)


----------



## thelis (Jun 5, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Hi, i was diagnosed three days ago and am reeling. Had had a routine blood test and got summoned to the out of hours gp service where i was told i was type 2. Next day straight to my GP, put me on Melformin, 1 a day for 4 days then up to 2 then another blood test.
> Totally devastated but also blaming self for binge eating over the years. Now thrown by all the information out there, worried about what i can and cant eat etc. have ordered the first year diabets book off amazon to get me started.
> Funny thing is i felt ok if a bit tired on wednesday when my reading was through the roof, since trying to eat low GI much more tired, although in peaks and troughs and blurry vision.
> Due to go to France end of July, dreading it now, how will i cope?



Welcome to the Forum Lilies.  I was only diagnosed with type 2 at the end of April so am still struggling to come to terms with it.  I am not on any tablets yet just exercise and diet.  If there is anything at all you want to know I'm sure someone on here will be able to help you.


----------



## margie (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Lilies and welcome to the forum.

Your feelings are normal after diagnosis - its a bit like going through a bereavement process - grieving the life you had or thought you were going to have.

High blood sugars can cause you to feel tired and cause blurry vision. However, an improvement in your blood sugars can also cause blurry vision.  As Northerner said the meds you are taking may take a while for your body to tolerate them.  You may also feel strange for a while as your body needs to get used to operating with lower blood sugars.

Don't worry about your holidays - France will have a similar array of foods to here - so you can apply what you have learnt between now and your holidays once you get there.


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Robster65 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Lilies. Welcome 

Rob


----------



## veganlass (Jun 5, 2011)

I understand how you are feeling. I get my ups and downs about it since diagnosed in March.

Look forward to your hols. It will do you good I am sure.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Lillies welcome to the forum.

I can remember feeling just like you when first diagnosed but things will improve I feel so much healthier now (even though I didnt think i was feeling unhealthy)


----------



## donnarob (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Lillies, 

The others have all given you sound advice.  Believe me, the blurry vision wasn't pleasant but it's only a temporary blip as your body gets used to your new improved glucose levels.  Like Sheilagh said, we probably were going around feeling quite healthy until we started making the changes and if anyone is going to give you advice, learn to eat foods which are low carb.  It's by far the best way to get your levels down. 

Lucky you!  France is a wonderful country and I've been many times. What you will find, is that wine is actually okay so long as you don't drink on an empty stomach.  Beers, lagers and liqueurs all have a lot of sugar so avoid those. Stick to meats and salads but avoid baguettes at all costs.  White bread is loaded with hidden sugars.  If you can, start the day with a continental breakfast but avoid jams and spreads like the plague.  

It would be good if you got all the recommended books as well as the carb counter book which is very useful.  

Most of all, relax and enjoy your holiday.  It's not the end of the world and we're all here to help you get on with your life. 

Donna


----------



## Klocky (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome Lilies,  wont add more than that other than to say do enjoy your holiday and before you go, use this site to gain as much knowledge/ask as many questions as you like, this site is wonderful and there is always someone around to provide an answer.

Take care

Karen xx


----------



## Lilies (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes and advice. I see the doctor in a weeks time and hope to get testing stuff from him, otherwise i will buy it....
i am assuming the prick in the fingers feels like when you prick yourself with a pin?, but if you are testing testing testing alll the time surely your hands are in a right state?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and advice. I see the doctor in a weeks time and hope to get testing stuff from him, otherwise i will buy it....
> i am assuming the prick in the fingers feels like when you prick yourself with a pin?, but if you are testing testing testing alll the time surely your hands are in a right state?



I have done about 7000 fingerpricks since diagnosis - the key thing is to rotate which finger you use so that each one gets a chance to recover before being used again. They do get a bit sore from time to time, but most of the time are OK. By using the sides of the finger tips there are fewer pain receptors, plus the lancets are generally very good these days with variable depth settings to try and make them as painless as possible


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Hi, i was diagnosed three days ago and am reeling. Had had a routine blood test and got summoned to the out of hours gp service where i was told i was type 2. Next day straight to my GP, put me on Melformin, 1 a day for 4 days then up to 2 then another blood test.
> Totally devastated but also blaming self for binge eating over the years. Now thrown by all the information out there, worried about what i can and cant eat etc. have ordered the first year diabets book off amazon to get me started.
> Funny thing is i felt ok if a bit tired on wednesday when my reading was through the roof, since trying to eat low GI much more tired, although in peaks and troughs and blurry vision.
> Due to go to France end of July, dreading it now, how will i cope?



Welcome Lilies It's very scary isn't it. It's hard to take everything in and very daunting at first, but you will get through it, in time.  My 2 yr old grandaughter was diagnosed on the !st June and was seriously ill but is home now and going from strenght to strenght, as I'm sure you will too.  Best wishes and take care Sheena x


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 7, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and advice. I see the doctor in a weeks time and hope to get testing stuff from him, otherwise i will buy it....
> i am assuming the prick in the fingers feels like when you prick yourself with a pin?, but if you are testing testing testing alll the time surely your hands are in a right state?



Hi Lilies, welcome to the wonderful world of Diabetes.  I think my personal advice would be to put off taking the metformin until after your holiday just in case you cant tolerate it very well, you don't want an upset stomach on holiday (thats contrary to medical advice of course).  You seem to have been put on it very quickly.
Take Donnarobs advice regarding food and enjoy yourself, theres lots of good food in France.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, rushed my last post as my supper was delivered and in danger of being eaten by the dog!  I meant to say, discuss this with your GP before you ignore their advice.  You haven't said what blood readings you've had, which might have a bearing on the rush to put you on Metformin - or it could just be a case of Oh T2 put them on Metformin!

Good luck with getting test strips as well.


----------



## Lilies (Jun 7, 2011)

I think i was rushed onto as i had a reading of 24.6, i had eaten before,  i am hoping with exercise and diet changes i wont have to be on it too long, but who knows...
also that was the advice from two GPS, i had had the test in the morning (along with other bloods) and was phoned up in the evening from the out of hours service and literally summoned down there by another gp to test urine etc, saw a different guy tothe chap i spoke to on the phone, he spent about 40 mins with me and was great, then saw my GP first thing next morning who spent about ten mins and is seeing me next week, Am having a fasting blood test done monday, once we have all the readings etc then i am hoping to find out abotu how my gp surgery handles things with diabetes nurses etc


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Lilies, a late welcome to the forum from me.

I just want to give you a little encouragement. 

I was diagnosed type 2 in October, 2009 and like you was put on medication immediately (gliclazide and then metformin).

Now, I completely changed my diet, exercised regularly and lost weight consistently (a bit less than 1lb per week on average). Pretty quickly I felt the benefit and after six months was able to stop the medication and control my levels through diet and exercise only.

I'm not saying that you will reap the same benefit, but if you can do the same, the possibility of a similar outcome is there.

Good luck with everything,

Andy 

p.s. Because my levels stabilised pretty quickly I was able to test only once per day (at different times). So, finger pricking was never an issue for me.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Lillies welcome to the forum.  Diabetes can be very confusing to begin with but over time it becomes easier to understand.  I hope that you have a great holiday


----------



## Lilies (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes and advice... feeling a bit more positive but struggling with blurry eyes and erratic energy levels but so good to know theres so many people who understand


----------

